# San Diego Retriever Club, Niland CA



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Please post news when you have some.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

*San diego*

Derby Callbacks to the 4th
Nebos Black Pearl AL Wilson
Super Pow Wow O/Kimberly Johnson Handler Eric Fangsrud
Go Margo Mel Milton
Volwoods Yellow Griz Jack Volstedt
Chena River Hardwood Eric Fangsrud
Island Acres Gator Ed Minoggie
Dunnigan Creek Rocky Road Patti Kiernan
Fargo SO California Florence Sloane
Fishtrap Isabella Ray Bly
Justin Time Apache Lozen Patti Kiernan
(Thanks Marie)


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

thank you thank you thank you!!!! pow is back to the 4th!
now, not that i am not grateful for this information but does anyone know call backs to open ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

whoops i didn't get them, but i will in the morning
cindy


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

patti said tyrant & fly are back to the land blind. i think she said 56 dogs back
i would like to know if scoop got back (super ram air) run by eric

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

*san diego*

If i talk to them tonight i will try and find out otherwise I will see them tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

thank marie for me, i appreciate her help with the relay of information!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

where do they do their water work?


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Man made ponds, there are a few groups of people who have created training/triaing ponds there. Believe the wildlife area is open in some areas for them as well.


----------



## taggbro (Sep 28, 2005)

Go Patti!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

any derby results ? i know 23 back to last series in open.


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

Qualifing Results

1st - JD ... Handler Eric Fangsrud /Owner - Effie Henkle  
2nd- ?
3rd- ? Handler Val Martin
4th- Cash...O/H Chris Willett
RJ - Lightning ..Handler Eric Fangsrud/Owner - M. Doherty
Jam- Homeboy - O/H A. Fangsrud


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh that is soooooo great! Thats Scoopy's brother! Congrats JD & Eric!


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats to JD, Effie, and Eric!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

*san diego*

Qual results
1 Why Not JD Eric Fangsrud
2Amanky Ambry Shad MH Gary Jones
3 Light Em Up Nitro Valorie Martin
4 Fargos Cash Deposit Chris Willet
RJ Nightwinds Thunder Talking Eric Fangsrud 
Jams: Homeboy Armand Fangsrud Riparian Bearly Behavin MH Mark Lowans Fargos Maxximim Havoc Pat Hanlon US Currency Mike Tierney 

Patti Keirnan won the Derby with Justin Time Apache Lozen 
2 Jack Volstead with Volwoods Yellow Griz


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

any other derby results ? lookin' for pow.....


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results

1st Justin Time Apache Lozen - Patti Kiernan
2nd Vollwoods Yellow Griz - Jack Vollstedt
3rd Go Margo - Mel Milton
4th Fishtrap Isabella - Ray Bly
RJ Dunnigan Creek Rocky Road - Patti Kiernan

Jams: Nebo's Black Pearl-Al Wilson; Island Acres Gator-Ed Monoggie; Salt Marsh Need For Speed-Eric Fangsrud


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks russ, i guess no pow....any open results ?


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Congrats to Effie, Eric and JD!! QAA! Sweet.

Bente


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open was running late. Should have them later on.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results:

1st Pure Labs Skys the Limit Pete Goodale
2nd Hannahs Eye of the Tiger John Pampy
3rd Rockliffs Dakota Wrangler Paul Foster
4th Candlewood's Prize Fighter Jim Harvie
RJ Ryan's Bud Strikes Again Eric Fangsrud

Jams: Tioga's Rough Water Dory Don Remein; Suncrest Wild Oats Linda Erwin; Chippewa Wilson Barbara Furlano; Raindancers Wild Side Joe Leptick; Remmington's Duk Dawg Don Remien; Northern Dancer II Jim Harvie


----------



## Scott A. (Nov 7, 2005)

*Derby Results*



Russ said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st Justin Time Apache Lozen - Patti Kiernan
> 2nd Vollwoods Yellow Griz - Jack Vollstedt
> ...


1st, 3rd and 4th are litter mates out of Esprits Out of the Woods"Tiger" and FC Timber Town Trifecta"Jill". Dunnigan Creek Rocky Road and Island Acres Gator are out of "Jills" brother, FC Justin Time Mr. Moto"Quasi" and Island Acres Gold Rush"Rush"(Ed Minoggies female). Congradulations to all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

*San Diego*

AMATUER RESULTS
1 FC AFC Volwoods Peaches and Cream Jack Vollstedt
2 CAFC Northern Dancer Jim Harvie
3 Foxfires Slight of Hand Lorna Kolstad
4 FC AFC Espirts Double Whammy Robin Christenson 
RJ CFC CAFC Jazztime Last Chance V Pekisko Larry Calvert


----------

